# The people of Minneapolis | Part II



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

*Minneapolis, April 2011*


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Lovely update!!

Everyday life!!


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks. I got some more shots today:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice photos.

Somehow I find Minneapolis fascinating. I'm not sure why. 

Are Minneapolis streets more lively than most USA cities, if you compare to cities which are about same size as Minneapolis?


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

^^I don't mean to speak out of line for Somnifor, but most of these photos are taken on Nicollet Mall which is a street reserved for buses and pedestrians only in downtown Minneapolis. There's lots of foot traffic on Nicollet Mall since the street is dominated by shops, restaurants, and cafés at street level. Some of the other photos were taken in Uptown, which is another heavily pedestrian area of Minneapolis.

Throughout the rest of the downtown core, most shops or restaurants are on the second floor of buildings and connected by skyways, so there's much less street level foot traffic. Most neighborhoods in Minneapolis don't have anywhere near the same kind of foot traffic as what you see in these photos. 

I'd say Minneapolis has about the same foot traffic as other similarly-sized metros, and DEFINITELY more bicycle traffic.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Some parts of Minneapolis have good street life and others don't, it is similar to other cities in it's class like Denver, San Diego and Seattle. It is much better than some of the newer sunbelt cities though.

Anyway I've been really busy with work so I don't have any new photos this week but I ran across a photoblog by a woman who does portrait photos of random people she meets on the street in my neighborhood. Her stuff is really good, if you like my photos you will also probably like her's. Anyway here is the link:

http://www.minneapolisaffair.com/


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Awesome thread, congratulations Somnifor :applause:



Somnifor said:


>


Best picture all


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks, that is one of my favorites as well, the light in mid-winter is very good for that type of shot.

Here are the rest of my photos from April:


mplsapr201136 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsapr201142 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsapr201143 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsapr201144 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsapr201145 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsapr201147 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsapr201148 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsapr201153 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsapr201154 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsapr201157 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsapr201158 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsapr201159 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsapr201160 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I haven't updated this thread for a while. These are what I have so far for May:


mplsmay201115 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201116 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201118 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201119 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmay201120 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201123 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201139 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201143 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmay201144 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201145 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201147 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201148 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmay201151b by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201152 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201155 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201156 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmay201166 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201168 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201169 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201182 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmay201183 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201184 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201185 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201186 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmay201187 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201188 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201189 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201190 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201191 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmay201192 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay2011115 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay2011116 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay2011117 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay2011119 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## yatt (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice thread..can see people from various races and different religions mingled together


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks.

These are the rest of my shots from May:


mplsmay2011150c by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay2011152 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay2011151 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay2011153 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmay2011155 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay2011156 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay2011157 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay2011159 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

These are from today. It was the hottest day we have had in over two decades, it got up to 39c/103f.


mplsjune201117 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune201118 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune201120 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune201121 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune201122 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune201123 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

A few photos from today:


mplsjune2011115 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011116 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011118 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011119 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011120 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Yashka (May 7, 2009)

Why wear clothes not to fit?


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

She looks like Frida lol

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/4858884290_3839c2a461_b.jpg


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Amazing how so many people from difference races and religions over there.


Thanks for the photos and please take some more


----------



## Brunarino (Jul 11, 2010)

Daaamn' Minneapolis looks so full of freaks from every corners of the world, every gender and every age :lol:
and you're very keen to spot 'em ^^


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

costa said:


> Amazing how so many people from difference races and religions over there.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photos and please take some more


Minneapolis has one of the stronger economies in the US so it draws a decent number of immigrants. The big countries of origin over the last 30 years have been Mexico, Laos, and Somalia; on the second tier you have Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Ecuador, El Salvador and the rest of central America, India, Russia, Ethiopia, and some of the countries in west Africa; after that you have smaller numbers of people from everywhere else.

I really enjoy photography so I think I will be doing this indefinitely.



Brunarino said:


> Daaamn' Minneapolis looks so full of freaks from every corners of the world, every gender and every age :lol:
> and you're very keen to spot 'em ^^


There are a lot of freaks and free spirits here. I think it is a combination of the extreme climate driving everybody a bit crazy and a culture that is permissive of people's eccentricities. It has become part of "normal". 

Here are some more photos:


mplsjune2011131 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011133 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011135 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011136 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011156 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjune2011158 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011160 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011161 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011162 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjune2011163 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....thanks for sharing..:cheers:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks

These are from the beginning of July:


mplsjuly201136 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly201137 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly201138 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly201174 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjuly201182 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly201175 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly201176 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly201177 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjuly201178 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly201179c by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly201180 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly201183 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjuly2011115 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011117 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011118 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjuly2011120 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011121 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011116 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjuly2011122 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011123 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011124 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011125 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011126 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Some shots from today:


mplsjuly2011157 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011158 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011159 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011160 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011162b by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011156 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos Somnifor ...your photos in those links (here are still redx) are really great :cheers:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks. 

Some photos from today:


mplsjuly2011212 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011213 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011214 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011215 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011218 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Some new photos from today:


mplsjuly2011250 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011252b (2) by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011253 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011255 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjuly2011256 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011257 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011258 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjuly2011259 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

^^Your people shots just keep getting better and better, Som! You have a knack for capturing really pleasing colors and textures. 

I really wish I could get a bit more brave with my people shots, especially in small towns. The looks I get from people sometimes could kill.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks. Part of it is that I have become much more selective about what I post, I took about 75 people shots today to get the 8 that I added to this thread.

You should practice on the Nicollet Mall, it is a really easy place to photograph people. At first I was really nervous about doing people shots but shooting there desensitized me to a certain degree. People are less likely to notice you if you are in a place where there are a lot of other people around. 

People tend to notice you when you first walk into their field of vision. I think it is an automatic response that is wired into our genes. But if you hang out for a while they forget that you are there. I often sit down (or lean against a building) in a place where there is good light and an interesting background, wait a few minutes, and then start taking pictures of people as they walk by. Most don't even see me do it. Another trick is to pretend you are photographing something else in the distance and take a photo everytime someone walks past your camera. That is how I get a lot of my close up shots. 

I have also noticed that when I was nervous about photographing people I got dirty looks from them but now that I am nonchalant about it, it doesn't happen nearly as often. I think if you look nervous people think you are up to something.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

It has been a while since I added to this thread but I got a few new photos today, but the first one is from July:


mplsjuly2011260b by afsmps, on Flickr


mplssept201140 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplssept201141 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplssept201143 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice new pics Somnifor...thanks.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Somnifor said:


> Thanks. Part of it is that I have become much more selective about what I post, I took about 75 people shots today to get the 8 that I added to this thread.
> 
> You should practice on the Nicollet Mall, it is a really easy place to photograph people. At first I was really nervous about doing people shots but shooting there desensitized me to a certain degree. People are less likely to notice you if you are in a place where there are a lot of other people around.
> 
> ...


A fantastic thread, with some great quality pictures. You have answered the question I was going to ask you about how to photograph people without them feeling threatened or pissed off - so thanks for that.

Minneapolis looks very multi-cultural. Does it have the same kind of climate as New York - freezing in winter, very hot in summer?

What are the main industries or employments?


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Minneapolis looks very multi-cultural. Does it have the same kind of climate as New York - freezing in winter, very hot in summer?
> 
> What are the main industries or employments?


Minneapolis has an extreme continental climate. It's winters are the coldest among major cities in the US, it is actually more similar to Moscow or Montreal than New York. The summers are usually hot and tropical.

The economy is pretty diverse. It was founded as a milling center next to St Anthony Falls which are the only waterfall on the Mississippi. By the late 19th century it was the largest flour milling center in the world. That gave rise to a lot of other industries - banking, advertising, retail, etc. Today it is the financial, commercial and cultural hub of the northern plains. A large number of corporations have their headquarters in the area, some of the big ones are Cargill, General Mills, Best Buy, Target, 3M, Medtronic, US Bankcorp and Land o'Lakes.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Thank-you for that information. 

The U.S.A is such a vast and geographically diverse country - with so many regional centres of power, culture and influence. Here in England, London dominates everything - so much so, that when foreigners hear that you are from England, they immediately assume that you must be from London. 

London and England are synonomoushno:

Minneapolis is surrounded by much natural and magnificent scenery, I believe.

Great thread.


----------



## cuiti78 (Sep 15, 2007)

Fantastic shots!!! I really enjoyed them so much!!!! Waiting for more!! Congratulations!!!!:nocrook::carrot::applause::applause::cucumber::cheers1::cheer::cheer:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed the last photos were great as well


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

This is from today:


mplsfeb201224 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates. Interesting characters.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Some pictures from today:


mplsfeb201284 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsfeb201285 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsfeb201287 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice ones.

"Hardcover bargains-$5each". Pity that we can't read the titles...


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The books on the sidewalk aren't too interesting. The ones inside are another story, but expensive. They specialize in rare books. I like to browse there but rarely buy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice shots from Minneapolis


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks.

A couple shots from yesterday:


mplsmar201219 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmar201221 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice people shots from Minneapolis....thanks for the effort.:cheers:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks.

I haven't updated this thread in a while. These are from the last few weeks:


mplsmar201242 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmar201243 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmar201248 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmar201251 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmar201252 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmar201253 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmar201254 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmar201255 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmar201256 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmar201257 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsmar201293 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmar201296 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmar201298b by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates from Minneapolis.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice updates from Minneapolis


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

A couple shots from today:


mplsmay201229 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsmay201236 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

It has been a while since I have done much people photography but these are from today:


mplsjun201226 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201227 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201228 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201229 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201230 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjun201233 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201234 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201233b by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201235 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201237 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice candid shots...kay:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Indeed :cheers:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks. Some new shots from today:


mplsjun201238 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201239 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201240 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201242 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjun201241 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Jaybird said:


> Are these pictures mainly downtown, Somnifor, or are they in different areas of the city?
> 
> Nice job of showing off a side to many cities, being just the people in the urban nature, we don't see as often on SSC!


A city is nothing without its' people. I think we sometimes forget that cities are primarily things of flesh and blood, the buildings are akin to the dead coral in a reef. 

Most of these shots were taken downtown, especially on the Nicollet Mall, which is the civic center of the city, and also on Hennepin Avenue which is a slightly seedier version of a main street. Most of the rest are taken in Uptown, not all of Minneapolis is teeming with street life so if you want to photograph people you have to pick your spots.



fieldsofdreams said:


> First time seeing this thread, and I am truly amazed at the diversity of the people in the Twin Cities, particularly of Minneapolis. I mean, yes, I get to see so many people minding their own thing, but, despite the polar vortex that hit your area a few days back, it seems like life remains normal in the city center, which I find amazing. It is indeed one thread I might want to participate often too!
> 
> Wonderful shots indeed, my friend!


I am glad you liked the thread. 

The coldest day of the polar vortex was Monday, and there actually were not that many people out. That said, the last batch of photos I posted were from New Year's Day which was a bit warmer but still below zero Fahrenheit, and there were plenty of people out.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I haven't updated this thread in a while so it is time to. These are the rest of my shots from Minneapolis in January:


mplsjan201424 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjan201425 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjan201426 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjan201427 by afsmps, on Flickr


mplsjan201428 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

These are from downtown St Paul in February:


stpfeb201498 by afsmps, on Flickr


stpfeb201499 by afsmps, on Flickr


stpfeb2014100 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Minneapolis in May:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Minneapolis in June:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Minneapolis in July:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjuly201407 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsjuly201408 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsjuly201410 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsjuly201411 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjuly201413 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsjuly201414 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsjuly201415 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

mplsjuly201422 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsjuly201423 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsjuly201424 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsjuly201425 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

September:

mplsaug201405 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplssept201427 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplssept201428 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplssept201429 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplssept201431 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

So many interesting looking individuals.

:applause:Good work.


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome thread! You pick up very well the soul of Minneapolis, the expression, style!

Keep posting! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I took my inspiration for 'people photography' from your thread; and what I have come to know is that it is important only to post photographs of people which have integrity; which the people in question would not object to - which I would not object to if it were a picture of myself.....


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

You should check out some of the threads by Kingofthehill over at SSP. His LA threads from 2009 to 2011 or so where what inspired my people photography. He has some good threads from Latin America too. He seems to have lost his people shot muse over the last couple of years though, which I understand, I find myself going through ups and downs as well. I think a lot of it has to do with mindset.

Here is an example of one of his better LA threads:
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=176998


I agree with you about integrity. I try not to post anything that is exploitative, or photos that make people look bad. It is hard at times though because some of the ones on the edge are the ones that show real life. There is a photo a few pages back of two guys that are interacting with the police. They were both in the process of getting arrested after a brawl in the middle of downtown. I am sure they wouldn't like that photo posted, but it is also an intense slice of real life. I didn't take any photos of the fight though, they were really going at it while a woman who was with them was goading one of the men on. It would have made for some great photos (they were in a sweet spot lighting wise) but I didn't want to get sucked into the drama.

But in general I agree with you. Sometimes there is a slit second though in my brain of "is this an appropriate photo to take?". If you find yourself asking that question the answer is probably no.

These are the photos I am talking about, before the fight:

mplsjuly201373 by afsmps, on Flickr

After the fight:

mplsjuly201375 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

On some level any act which is conducted in public is no longer private to oneself.... and , maybe, that's why people can feel disturbed by the sight of a couple 'full-on kissing' in public - when it seems so private in nature.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> On some level any act which is conducted in public is no longer private to oneself....


Yeah, that plays into my thinking. On one level you don't want to post something that the subject of the photo would find embarrassing. But sometimes I think "if you are going to do _that_ in public..."


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

So it has come time to update this again. One more from September and then three from October:

mplssept201478 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsoct201409 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsoct201410 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsoct201413 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Three shots from November:

mplsnov201432 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsnov201433 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsnov201438 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

A bunch of rainy shots from December:

mplsdec201449 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsdec201451 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsdec201453 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsdec201457 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsdec201458 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsdec201459 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsdec201460 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsdec201462 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsdec201466 by afsmps, on Flickr

mplsdec201463 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very subtle, but nicely observed. I particularly like the image of the red haired girl with the black bag, in the first shot.

You certainly get weather there in Minneapolis.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

These are the rest of my photos from January:

mplsjan201665 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201666 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201667 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201669 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201670 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201673 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201675 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201676 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201677 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201678 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201679 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201680 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr

mplsjan201681 by Andrew Smith, on Flickr


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Loved these two shots:
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1521/24378269919_48bd670661_b.jpg
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1450/24652423851_5a20ac5554_b.jpg


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

shik2005 said:


> Loved these two shots:
> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1521/24378269919_48bd670661_b.jpg
> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1450/24652423851_5a20ac5554_b.jpg


Thanks, those are both photos where I picked out the background I wanted and just waited for people to walk by. Sometimes I just go around and take photos of interesting people but often it starts with the scene. I especially thought that yellow building would make a nice contrast. It is near my home so you will probably see it again.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Somnifor said:


> Thanks, those are both photos where I picked out the background I wanted and just waited for people to walk by. Sometimes I just go around and take photos of interesting people but often it starts with the scene. I especially thought that yellow building would make a nice contrast. It is near my home so you will probably see it again.


Yes, I often do that too: focus on an interesting setting, and then take multiple shots of people as they pass by....... this can also create an interesting series or run of images.....with just slight variations....


----------

